# DIRECTV R22



## gordon1fan

I was just wondering if I could call DIRECTV ask them to seed me a R22 SD-DVR. I don't want to upgrade to HD, but I would like to have the DIRECTV ON Demand. I have a friend who has the HD DVR and I really like the interface, and so I heard that the R22 has the same interface. Also would I have to upgrade my current 18-inch round dish? Thanks!


----------



## Draconis

Knowing the way DirecTV thinks I highly doubt it. 

The only way they would send you a R22-100 is if you live in a market that gets it's locals from the 72,99, or 103 satellites. Everyone else gets a R15/16. 

I have also been keeping an eye out but I have not seen anyone selling them online.


----------



## Jhon69

I would really like to see DirecTV release the R22-100 to all DirecTV subscribers.As this is their best DVR yet.


----------



## gordon1fan

So if I want DIRECTV On Demand, I'll have to get a HD DVR? I don't have a HD TV so a HD DVR would not do me any good. I'll call DIRECTV and I will post back on what they tell me.


----------



## Jhon69

gordon1fan said:
 

> So if I want DIRECTV On Demand, I'll have to get a HD DVR? I don't have a HD TV so a HD DVR would not do me any good. I'll call DIRECTV and I will post back on what they tell me.


Before DirecTV came out with the R22-100 there have been several DirecTV subscribers that decided to go with the HR's instead of the R15/16.You don't have to have a HDTV as the HR's have SD hookups AV and S-Video.


----------



## gordon1fan

I just got off the phone with DIRECTV. They are sending me a R22 SD DVR out next week. The only cost I have to pay is $99.00 plus shipping and handling, witch brings the total to $129.66. She said that the R22 will still work with my standard 18 inch dish, so they do not have to send out a installer to change the dish out.


----------



## RobertE

gordon1fan said:


> I just got off the phone with DIRECTV. They are sending me a R22 SD DVR out next week. The only cost I have to pay is $99.00 plus shipping and handling, witch brings the total to $129.66. She said that the R22 will still work with my standard 18 inch dish, so they do not have to send out a installer to change the dish out.


Good luck with getting the R22. Last I knew CSRs had zero control over what the warehouse guy grabs off the pallet. Only thing they could specify was receiver class, SD, SDDVR, HD, HDDVR, nothing on the model level.


----------



## Jhon69

gordon1fan said:


> I just got off the phone with DIRECTV. They are sending me a R22 SD DVR out next week. The only cost I have to pay is $99.00 plus shipping and handling, witch brings the total to $129.66. She said that the R22 will still work with my standard 18 inch dish, so they do not have to send out a installer to change the dish out.


Let us know hope DirecTV gets your order right.


----------



## Draconis

RobertE said:


> Good luck with getting the R22. Last I knew CSRs had zero control over what the warehouse guy grabs off the pallet. Only thing they could specify was receiver class, SD, SDDVR, HD, HDDVR, nothing on the model level.


Agreed, *gordon1fan* you may want to call back and have a different CSR check the order.


----------



## gordon1fan

Draconis said:


> Agreed, *gordon1fan* you may want to call back and have a different CSR check the order.


I just got off the phone again with DIRECTV. I ask the guy to check my order for a R22 and he said that the R22 is the SD DVR that they are shipping out now. He said that I would be getting a R22. So I guess I'll wait and see....:grin:


----------



## The Merg

Jhon69 said:


> Before DirecTV came out with the R22-100 there have been several DirecTV subscribers that decided to go with the HR's instead of the R15/16.You don't have to have a HDTV as the HR's have SD hookups AV and S-Video.


True, you don't need an HDTV to have the HR receiver, but you are required to subscribe to an HD package when you activate the HR receiver. That's an extra $10 a month that I don't want to spend right now.

- Merg


----------



## ThomasM

Jhon69 said:


> I would really like to see DirecTV release the R22-100 to all DirecTV subscribers.As this is their best DVR yet.


For some people.

Believe it or not, I don't use any of the "exotic" features of the R22, and I actually like my R15's better as SD DVR's. At least nothing is crippled and I can access ALL the menu options!!! Plus, I can send it's signal to all of my TV's via it's channel 3 RF output which the R22 does not have. And the R15 responds to RF and IR remote commands simultaneously. The R22 doesn't.

And I don't get ads in my program guide on my R15's.


----------



## LOCODUDE

Personally, I think they compliment each other......


----------



## gordon1fan

ThomasM said:


> For some people.
> 
> Believe it or not, I don't use any of the "exotic" features of the R22, and I actually like my R15's better as SD DVR's. At least nothing is crippled and I can access ALL the menu options!!! Plus, I can send it's signal to all of my TV's via it's channel 3 RF output which the R22 does not have. And the R15 responds to RF and IR remote commands simultaneously. The R22 doesn't.
> 
> And I don't get ads in my program guide on my R15's.


But the R15 or R16 does not have "DIRECTV On Demand"! 

By the way, I just helped a friend hook up his HR21 to the Internet for DIRECTV On Demand. W0W! Pretty awesome! :lol:


----------



## oscar madison

Draconis said:


> Knowing the way DirecTV thinks I highly doubt it.
> 
> The only way they would send you a R22-100 is if you live in a market that gets it's locals from the 72,99, or 103 satellites. Everyone else gets a R15/16.
> 
> I have also been keeping an eye out but I have not seen anyone selling them online.


I do get my locals off 72.5 and on my pending order it does say R22. Can I be confident that I will get the R22 if it says it on my account? Thanks.


----------



## carl6

oscar madison said:


> I do get my locals off 72.5 and on my pending order it does say R22. Can I be confident that I will get the R22 if it says it on my account? Thanks.


Odds are good you will get the R22, because 72.5 feeds will migrate to either 99 or 103 later this year. But that is not an absolute guarantee, they could elect to change DVRs later this year.

Carl


----------



## gordon1fan

oscar madison said:


> I do get my locals off 72.5 and on my pending order it does say R22. Can I be confident that I will get the R22 if it says it on my account? Thanks.


If you tell them that you are interested in the DIRECTV On Demand, then they should send you a R22 or if you want HD, the HR21. I told DIRECTV that I wanted the DIRECTV On Demand, and I don't have a HD TV, so they said that I will be getting a R22. I will keep you posted.


----------



## gordon1fan

Bad news! I just had a DIRECTV receiver drooped off by Fed EX. It was not a R22 but a R15-100. I called DIRECTV and the lady told me that they don't have any control on what receiver that they ship out! That really SUCKS! I'm sending the R15 back on Monday.  I guess I'll just have to wait until Circuit City or Best Buy get them in stock.


----------



## oscar madison

gordon1fan said:


> Bad news! I just had a DIRECTV receiver drooped off by Fed EX. It was not a R22 but a R15-100. I called DIRECTV and the lady told me that they don't have any control on what receiver that they ship out! That really SUCKS! I'm sending the R15 back on Monday.  I guess I'll just have to wait until Circuit City or Best Buy get them in stock.


Supposed to get mine on Saturday. I'll post then. It does says on my account that the will be shipping a R22 I found.


----------



## The Merg

gordon1fan said:


> Bad news! I just had a DIRECTV receiver drooped off by Fed EX. It was not a R22 but a R15-100. I called DIRECTV and the lady told me that they don't have any control on what receiver that they ship out! That really SUCKS! I'm sending the R15 back on Monday.  I guess I'll just have to wait until Circuit City or Best Buy get them in stock.


Just curious... What did your on-line order state you were going to be receiving?

- Merg


----------



## gordon1fan

The Merg said:


> Just curious... What did your on-line order state you were going to be receiving?
> 
> - Merg


All it said was DIRECTV DVR plus receiver.


----------



## CJTE

gordon1fan said:


> All it said was DIRECTV DVR plus receiver.


Sorry about that.
As perviously stated, DirecTV Reps, and Supes, and Managers, Etc, have *no control* over what model you get.
They choose either Standard, HD, DVR, or HDDVR. Beyond that is all 'the system'.

And there is absolutely no way to contact the people who would have any kind of control over it, they have to contact _you_, in special, rare, cases.


----------



## dodge boy

They should soon be able to control this since I have 1 R22 and my 3 R15s and R10 will need to be swapped out for these when they move my locals from the 72.5 bird...... I am really hoping MRV comes around too.


----------



## ThomasM

gordon1fan said:


> But the R15 or R16 does not have "DIRECTV On Demand"!
> 
> By the way, I just helped a friend hook up his HR21 to the Internet for DIRECTV On Demand. W0W! Pretty awesome! :lol:


Why would I bend over and call Time-Warner Cable to get their Road Runner Internet service (the only high-speed broadband choice where I live) so I can access "DirecTV on Demand"? No thanks, I parted ways with Time-Warner 8 years ago and as long as there are other TV (and phone) options, I'll NEVER give them another penny of my money!!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Fair enough, Thomas, but some people don't have to resort to paying a cable company for internet.


----------



## ThomasM

CJTE said:


> Sorry about that.
> As perviously stated, DirecTV Reps, and Supes, and Managers, Etc, have *no control* over what model you get.
> They choose either Standard, HD, DVR, or HDDVR. Beyond that is all 'the system'.
> 
> And there is absolutely no way to contact the people who would have any kind of control over it, they have to contact _you_, in special, rare, cases.


Well, if you get a real friendly installer like I did for my second R15, you COULD have some input on which DVR you get. He let me pick through his truck full of R15's to find one I liked!! They were all recons, but I almost ended up with an R15-500 that smelled like it had burned up previously!

I even weaseled 100' of RG-6 and a bunch of connectors out of the installer who was tickled silly that *he* didn't have to run the second line to the R15 which was replacing a single-room standard receiver!! I was happy too because I've seen the "slam bam thank you ma'm" jobs Premier Satellite does....


----------



## CJTE

ThomasM said:


> Well, if you get a real friendly installer like I did for my second R15, you COULD have some input on which DVR you get. He let me pick through his truck full of R15's to find one I liked!! They were all recons, but I almost ended up with an R15-500 that smelled like it had burned up previously!
> 
> I even weaseled 100' of RG-6 and a bunch of connectors out of the installer who was tickled silly that *he* didn't have to run the second line to the R15 which was replacing a single-room standard receiver!! I was happy too because I've seen the "slam bam thank you ma'm" jobs Premier Satellite does....


Oh Im not saying techs arent badass, but we've had many conversaions, and RobertE will tell you flat out.
Techs dont get 'extra' receivers. Half the time they dont even get the receivers they need to fill the work orders that DirecTV gives them, which means they're having to call other techs and offices to see if anyone has anything extra.

But yea, there are some real badass techs. One of the kids that came out to one of my properties gave me an extra switch after explaining an ordeal I'd had at another property, as well as some compression fittings. Now I have to go buy a compression tool! (But im saving my money, theres one at Home Depot for $20, but Im thinking of getting a multi-tool. I have an RJ11/45 one in the garage but I'm going to get an RJ11/45 RG6/ and whatever else I can find)


----------



## gordon1fan

ThomasM said:


> Why would I bend over and call Time-Warner Cable to get their Road Runner Internet service (the only high-speed broadband choice where I live) so I can access "DirecTV on Demand"? No thanks, I parted ways with Time-Warner 8 years ago and as long as there are other TV (and phone) options, I'll NEVER give them another penny of my money!!


Same here, I have DIRECTV and for internet I have AT&T Fast Access DSL. I will never go back to Charter.


----------



## dodge boy

My only DSL options in my area are Time Warner and AT&T I hate Timewarner for service issues and quality of their products and I hate AT&T for their assistance in illegal information gathering for big brother and their lobbying against "Net Nutrality"..... So I am screwed and have to pay a company I (either one) I would love to see "eliminated" since the Satellite alternative is price prohibited.


----------



## nneptune

I tried to get one from my local dealer.
They were not able to get it for me. Damn!


----------



## ThomasM

CJTE said:


> Now I have to go buy a compression tool! (But im saving my money, theres one at Home Depot for $20, but Im thinking of getting a multi-tool. I have an RJ11/45 one in the garage but I'm going to get an RJ11/45 RG6/ and whatever else I can find)


A compression tool? How can you *LIVE* without one? 

I bought one 20 years ago that says "Winegard TV Systems" on it for those old F-connectors with the round ring that you always forgot to put on. Then I bought a fancy new TRU-SPEC compression tool for the new connectors.

I never liked cable TV installers OR DirecTV installers and usually always did everything over after they left...


----------



## madisonjar

I just got a R22 installed today, so far so good, I have to run my internet over there, or get a wireless adapter, I am thinking of just running a cat5 cable over there that way there is no problems, I will let you guys know what I think of the reciever!


----------



## cartrivision

Jhon69 said:


> I would really like to see DirecTV release the R22-100 to all DirecTV subscribers.As this is their best DVR yet.


That is in DirecTV's plans for 2008. Soon all DVRs deployed will be at least an R22, (or the equivalent) or better.

Right now the supply of R22's seems to be going exclusively to people who are or will be getting locals off of the Ka satellites, but eventually this year everyone will be getting a R22 or better.


----------



## ThomasM

madisonjar said:


> I just got a R22 installed today, so far so good, I have to run my internet over there, or get a wireless adapter, I am thinking of just running a cat5 cable over there that way there is no problems, I will let you guys know what I think of the reciever!


What kind of TV set do you have hooked up to your R22 and which output are you using (composite/S-VIDEO/component/HDMI)?


----------



## madisonjar

ThomasM said:


> What kind of TV set do you have hooked up to your R22 and which output are you using (composite/S-VIDEO/component/HDMI)?


a 20 inch standard def tv, and its composite, as the R22 dosent do HD.


----------



## zuf

madisonjar said:


> a 20 inch standard def tv, and its composite, as the R22 dosent do HD.


True, the R22 doesn't do HD, but the component and HDMI connections are active. I connect my R22 to my TV via the HDMI connection.


----------



## madisonjar

alright question then, what benefit would I get hooking up a tv composite vs component, if its a 480 picture only that is coming out of the box?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Component would let you use 480p if your TV supports it.


----------



## madisonjar

thanks stuart.


----------



## cartrivision

Stuart Sweet said:


> Component would let you use 480p if your TV supports it.


Even if the TV can only do 480i, both component and S-video will give a better 480i picture than composite.


----------



## yardman1977

just got the r22 as a protection plan replacement for my old tivo sddvr40 that crapped out ..it doesnt have rf out but i hooked up a ge model audio/video switch that handles rca inputs from dvds.....dss rcvrs..etc...converts signal out to a coax connection.its for old tvs that dont have rca inputs....hooked up my existing coax wire and works fine.. its not even called an rf modulater but works just the same...paid 7.98 clearance at target 6 months ago...also got the rc64r rf remote and no need for the ir blaster anymore...receiver commands are fast....gonna miss the tivo user friendliness but now i get on demand in the bedroom and the rf too..


----------



## Jhon69

cartrivision said:


> Even if the TV can only do 480i, both component and S-video will give a better 480i picture than composite.


Component can do 480p only with the R22-100.S-video is 480i.Believe me when I say I wish the R22-100 would do 480i Component as that is all my TV inputs.


----------



## ThomasM

Jhon69 said:


> Component can do 480p only with the R22-100.S-video is 480i.Believe me when I say I wish the R22-100 would do 480i Component as that is all my TV inputs.


Sorry, that's another "crippled" feature on the R22 just like they used to do with "shareware" in order to get you to purchase the fully-featured program.

Of course, the HR21's let you change the resolution and aspect ratio to anything you like....for an extra $10/month.


----------



## GGladden33

ThomasM said:


> Sorry, that's another "crippled" feature on the R22 ...


You should see the thread I started. I have no "crippled" features on my R22-100.


----------



## ThomasM

GGladden33 said:


> You should see the thread I started. I have no "crippled" features on my R22-100.


I did! So read my post and answer my questions!!!!


----------



## Jhon69

ThomasM said:


> Sorry, that's another "crippled" feature on the R22 just like they used to do with "shareware" in order to get you to purchase the fully-featured program.
> 
> Of course, the HR21's let you change the resolution and aspect ratio to anything you like....for an extra $10/month.


Which i don't want to have to pay so it's OK!.:grin:


----------



## LameLefty

ThomasM said:


> Sorry, that's another "crippled" feature on the R22 just like they used to do with "shareware" in order to get you to purchase the fully-featured program.
> 
> Of course, the HR21's let you change the resolution and aspect ratio to anything you like....for an extra $10/month.


First off, shareware is still sold that way, and some of it is very, very good. It's a great way to keep down overhead (namely, distribution costs).

In this case, _assuming_ the R22 is in fact decided by Directv to be the software-upgradable "one box does all" DVR that they want, then so what? Using it as an SD-only receiver makes it no more "crippled" than does an HR box where the owner doesn't have the Premier package. ZOMG!!!! A box that CAN get a bazillion channels but is prevented by Directv from getting them all! Alert the media! :lol:

Seriously, think about it: the box gets what services and channels I PAY for it to get. The same way that shareware works, the same way that this (still hypothetical) universal SD/HD DVR does (or will do. Whatever.)


----------



## The Merg

LameLefty said:


> First off, shareware is still sold that way, and some of it is very, very good. It's a great way to keep down overhead (namely, distribution costs).
> 
> In this case, _assuming_ the R22 is in fact decided by Directv to be the software-upgradable "one box does all" DVR that they want, then so what? Using it as an SD-only receiver makes it no more "crippled" than does an HR box where the owner doesn't have the Premier package. ZOMG!!!! A box that CAN get a bazillion channels but is prevented by Directv from getting them all! Alert the media! :lol:
> 
> Seriously, think about it: the box gets what services and channels I PAY for it to get. The same way that shareware works, the same way that this (still hypothetical) universal SD/HD DVR does (or will do. Whatever.)


Gosh, I hate to do this, but I'm going to partially defend ThomasM. 

I believe the issue of _crippled features_ that ThomasM keeps referring to are "HD" features that should be enabled even for SD users. This would include changing the format or screen size, the latter which is now possible. Obviously, I wouldn't expect to get HD channels or HD quality video if I don't have the HD package, but I should be able to change the side-bar color from grey to black as that is not an HD specific setting. Yet, DirecTV prevents me from doing that.

- Merg


----------



## LameLefty

The Merg said:


> Gosh, I hate to do this, but I'm going to partially defend ThomasM.
> 
> I believe the issue of _crippled features_ that ThomasM keeps referring to are "HD" features that should be enabled even for SD users. This would include changing the format or screen size, the latter which is now possible. Obviously, I wouldn't expect to get HD channels or HD quality video if I don't have the HD package, but I should be able to change the side-bar color from grey to black as that is not an HD specific setting. Yet, DirecTV prevents me from doing that.
> 
> - Merg


I suspect you'll never see a format change function implemented on an "R22" (as opposed to an "R22 with HD." No other SD receiver has one and there's too much risk of an uninformed customer pressing the button and fubar'ing his picture to the point that he can't figure out what to do to get the resolution reset properly, resulting in at least a wasteful call to a CSR. Not too many SD TV's are graceful about handling non-NTSC standard signals, after all, especially older ones.

On the other hand, I strongly suspect that, much like the "Recording Tips" bit, the R22 models will get the the option to use black on the side bars for wide-screen TVs, etc. It's just a matter of time. Besides, how long have the R22's even been in the hands of regular customers? Not very, in the grand scheme of things. Patience, grasshoppers.


----------



## Jhon69

The Merg said:


> Gosh, I hate to do this, but I'm going to partially defend ThomasM.
> 
> I believe the issue of _crippled features_ that ThomasM keeps referring to are "HD" features that should be enabled even for SD users. This would include changing the format or screen size, the latter which is now possible. Obviously, I wouldn't expect to get HD channels or HD quality video if I don't have the HD package, but I should be able to change the side-bar color from grey to black as that is not an HD specific setting. Yet, DirecTV prevents me from doing that.
> 
> - Merg


Dang Merg!.When did you begin drinking!?.  :lol:

Well I can totally understand why DirecTV set it up this way.They don't want the CSRs being flooded with calls that say"Hey"!."I hooked up this R22 to my old TV and I'm pressing them buttons on the front and it's not turning my old TV into an HDTV"!. :sure:   :lol:


----------



## Draconis

Interesting, I found three companies online who state they are selling R22's.

R22's for $84.95 each
http://www.technologyconnectiononline.com/servlet/the-3563/DIRECTV-R22-200-hour/Detail

R22's for $91.99 each
http://www.beachaudio.com/DirecTv/R...c&utm_source=froogle&GTKW=r22&GCID=C12585x003

R22's for $99.99 each
http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?PROD=R22


----------



## RobertE

The DirecTv product spec sheet is now available here: Link


----------



## LameLefty

RobertE said:


> The DirecTv product spec sheet is now available here: Link


The recording time is wrong. I've got well over a 100 hours on my box right now and still showing like 44% free.


----------



## RobertE

LameLefty said:


> The recording time is wrong. I've got well over a 100 hours on my box right now and still showing like 44% free.


Wouldn't be the first time that a typo like that has made it past the DirecTv proofreaders. :lol: (like the HDMI cable with the AM21)


----------



## tonyc

I checked out bestbuy.com and the only Directv SD DVR they offered now is a R22.:hurah:


----------



## LameLefty

tonyc said:


> I checked out bestbuy.com and the only Directv SD DVR they offered now is a R22.:hurah:


It's a good 'un. My -200 is rock solid, the UI is fast, it's got Media Share and DOD capabilities, and aside from a few little quirks (like the channel change screen color and pillar box colors being still locked on gray), it's just about perfect.


----------



## ThomasM

The Merg said:


> Gosh, I hate to do this, but I'm going to partially defend ThomasM.


AHHHHH!!!!

(please help me, I fell off my chair and am sitting on the floor) 



The Merg said:


> I believe the issue of _crippled features_ that ThomasM keeps referring to are "HD" features that should be enabled even for SD users. This would include changing the format or screen size, the latter which is now possible. Obviously, I wouldn't expect to get HD channels or HD quality video if I don't have the HD package, but I should be able to change the side-bar color from grey to black as that is not an HD specific setting. Yet, DirecTV prevents me from doing that.
> 
> - Merg


Yes, that's correct. The R22 is an SD DVR and even if this clever concept of "upgrading" it to HD becomes common, when it's still in it's "SD configuration", it should let the user access/change any option that applies to SD including changing aspect ratio (ahem) and also changing screen resolution (so folks with non-progressive scan SD TV's can use the component output at 480i), and even allowing format change options (letterbox, cropped, etc.). My OTA Digital TV Converter box that I got with the government coupon has all these options, and OBVIOUSLY it is designed for folks with SD NTSC TV sets.


----------



## ThomasM

LameLefty said:


> The recording time is wrong. I've got well over a 100 hours on my box right now and still showing like 44% free.


The R22 can record 150 hours of SD programming if you do the math and believe the disk space meter like I did a zillion times. The HR21 advertises 200 hours.

CRIPPLED!!!


----------



## carl6

ThomasM said:


> The R22 can record 150 hours of SD programming if you do the math and believe the disk space meter like I did a zillion times. The HR21 advertises 200 hours.
> 
> CRIPPLED!!!


My R22 can record roughly 200 hours of SD. It has done so repeatedly.

Carl


----------



## LameLefty

ThomasM said:


> The R22 can record 150 hours of SD programming if you do the math and believe the disk space meter like I did a zillion times. The HR21 advertises 200 hours.
> 
> CRIPPLED!!!


Nope. I've done the math too. Mine can obviously do over 200 hours, like Carl's. YOURS may be crippled but mine's just fine. :lol:


----------



## nuzzy

Question - can I just go to BB and buy the R22 to replace my R16? If so, can I just replace the card?


----------



## carl6

nuzzy said:


> Question - can I just go to BB and buy the R22 to replace my R16? If so, can I just replace the card?


You can go buy an R22 to replace your R16. The R22 will come with it's own access card. You will need to call DirecTV to activate the R22 and deactivate the R16. You will be required to return the R16, and a recover box will be shipped to you.

Carl


----------



## Kinzoo

I have a *R10* DVR.
It has a feature on it to"*RECORD TO VCR*"
Do you know if the new *R22* also has that feature?

Than you,
EWK


----------



## Jhon69

Kinzoo said:


> I have a *R10* DVR.
> It has a feature on it to"*RECORD TO VCR*"
> Do you know if the new *R22* also has that feature?
> 
> Than you,
> EWK


I have not seen that option on my R22.Probably because the R10 is a DirecTV/Tivo DVR where the R22 is a DirecTV's DVR +.The R22 has 2 sets of A/V composite connections would imagine that's why there are 2 sets,But I have yet to try to record to my VCR with the R22 having 200 hours of recording time.:welcome_s


----------



## paulman182

Kinzoo said:


> I have a *R10* DVR.
> It has a feature on it to"*RECORD TO VCR*"
> Do you know if the new *R22* also has that feature?
> 
> Than you,
> EWK


No, you will have to manually control the units to record from DVR to VCR.

I often record from DVR to DVD and it works fine. I pause the DVR, then start the DVD recording, and start the DVR playing a second later. I push Play twice to get rid of the progress bar ASAP.


----------



## xmguy

ThomasM said:


> For some people.
> 
> Believe it or not, I don't use any of the "exotic" features of the R22, and I actually like my R15's better as SD DVR's. At least nothing is crippled and I can access ALL the menu options!!! Plus, I can send it's signal to all of my TV's via it's channel 3 RF output which the R22 does not have. And the R15 responds to RF and IR remote commands simultaneously. The R22 doesn't.
> 
> And I don't get ads in my program guide on my R15's.


"....the R15 responds to RF and IR remote commands simultaneously...." No it doesn't. I have a R15-100 on RF. and I've tried an IR remote and nada.


----------



## xmguy

LameLefty said:


> Nope. I've done the math too. Mine can obviously do over 200 hours, like Carl's. YOURS may be crippled but mine's just fine. :lol:


Same here. I have shows going back months (yea I forget they are there) and still I'm only at 50% left.


----------



## Kinzoo

Thanks for the info guys!!!!


----------



## ThomasM

carl6 said:


> You can go buy an R22 to replace your R16. The R22 will come with it's own access card. You will need to call DirecTV to activate the R22 and deactivate the R16. You will be required to return the R16, and a recover box will be shipped to you.
> 
> Carl


And don't forget that doing this will RESET your commitment to DirecTV to 2 years.


----------



## ThomasM

xmguy said:


> "....the R15 responds to RF and IR remote commands simultaneously...." No it doesn't. I have a R15-100 on RF. and I've tried an IR remote and nada.


Sure it does. You just don't know how to enable it.

1. Set it up for RF. Make sure it works.

2. Set it up for IR.

3. Restart it.

Now, you can use an IR remote AND/OR your RF remote. I didn't believe it either but now BOTH my R15-300's respond to both IR and RF and I love it!


----------



## compnurd

I love my R-22 i just picked up but the Grey screen drives me up a wall. Need the option to change that


----------



## Jhon69

compnurd said:


> I love my R-22 i just picked up but the Grey screen drives me up a wall. Need the option to change that


I agree.I feel there should be a way to "unchain" the R22 then you could change alot of the settings that are blocked and DirecTV could block reception of the HD channels(If you don't have HD Access) much like I can block channels in Parental.I would like to be able to run my R22 on 480i component.


----------



## gulfwarvet

GGladden33 said:


> You should see the thread I started. I have no "crippled" features on my R22-100.


just curious what ever became of this? is it still active?


----------



## Jhon69

gulfwarvet said:


> just curious what ever became of this? is it still active?


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=137588


----------



## LameLefty

Jhon69 said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=137588


Two months later and we still don't know why that one R22 ended up having HD access, nor whether any of the rest of them will ever have it enabled.


----------



## gulfwarvet

Jhon69 said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=137588


with that being closed, it doesn't provide any update's to my question


----------



## gulfwarvet

LameLefty said:


> Two months later and we still don't know why that one R22 ended up having HD access, nor whether any of the rest of them will ever have it enabled.


yupper, and since that thread was closed it still looks like were going to be  for awhile longer.


----------



## LOCODUDE

Indeed,.......


----------



## epifano83

I found the r22 on solidsignal.com


----------



## gordon1fan

epifano83 said:


> I found the r22 on solidsignal.com


I've since then upgraded to a HD TV and a DIRECTV HD DVR HR21. All is good now!


----------



## Zellio

Old topic is old


----------



## ThomasM

Zellio said:


> Old topic is old


Yeah, but guess what?

I re-read this entire thread and all the posts are still valid!

The R22 is still "crippled" and you still get stuck an additional $10/month if you want an HR-series DVR even if you don't have an HDTV or dish (unless you live in an MPEG4 locals market).

Grrr!


----------



## gordon1fan

Zellio said:


> Old topic is old


So what! And your point is?


----------



## xmguy

Agreed. Still with the R22's flaws. I would not have anything less that the R22.


----------



## SteveHas

Just picked up a R22 at BB yesterday to replace an old and loved Phillips DirecTivo.
Does the R22 send signal to all outputs simultaneously?
I want to send same signal to to TVs at the same time


----------



## TigersFanJJ

I'm pretty sure it does.


----------



## carl6

SteveHas said:


> Just picked up a R22 at BB yesterday to replace an old and loved Phillips DirecTivo.
> Does the R22 send signal to all outputs simultaneously?
> I want to send same signal to to TVs at the same time


Yes it does. However component video and hdmi are limited to 480p.


----------



## dodge boy

SteveHas said:


> Just picked up a R22 at BB yesterday to replace an old and loved Phillips DirecTivo.
> Does the R22 send signal to all outputs simultaneously?
> I want to send same signal to to TVs at the same time


Yes it does but also keep in mind it does not have a coax connection and if you want to do that you need an RF modulator.....


----------



## SteveHas

dodge boy said:


> Yes it does but also keep in mind it does not have a coax connection and if you want to do that you need an RF modulator.....


thanks Dodge Boy,
I realized that last night at unpacking time.
ran out and got an RF modulator at the local electronic supply house 
picture is not good though
need input on a high quality (if tehre is such a thing) RF modulator

one TV will get coax input, one RCA


----------



## TigersFanJJ

I don't know if any are great, but this one has worked pretty good in my daughter's room. It may be a little overkill for you, though.


----------



## xmguy

SteveHas said:


> Just picked up a R22 at BB yesterday to replace an old and loved Phillips DirecTivo.
> Does the R22 send signal to all outputs simultaneously?
> I want to send same signal to to TVs at the same time


It does. I use mine to send 3 signals. 2 are Composite and the composite splits to an RF and Composite feed. I also have my audio link spliced to my clock radio with an Line-In jack for XM audio.
Works great


----------



## The Merg

xmguy said:


> I also have my audio link spliced to my clock radio with an Line-In jack for XM audio.
> Works great


Now that's dedication... 

So let me guess, you have your TV set to turn on in morning and a macro set up to automatically change channels to a XM station. Then you have your clock radio turn on and thus you wake up to music in the morning... :grin:

- Merg


----------



## LOCODUDE

That sounds like a good plan to me.....


----------



## SteveHas

Hit teh Shack up last night
I'm good to go and lovin' my R22


----------



## xmguy

The Merg said:


> Now that's dedication...
> 
> So let me guess, you have your TV set to turn on in morning and a macro set up to automatically change channels to a XM station. Then you have your clock radio turn on and thus you wake up to music in the morning... :grin:
> 
> - Merg


Nope. I just turn it to the channel to fall asleep to.


----------



## Draconis

SteveHas said:


> Does the R22 send signal to all outputs simultaneously?


It does, I'm using one set of AV jacks for a Slingbox and the second set for a RF modulator.


----------

